# Ralph Jardine Shaw Savill Line (SSA)



## jbo (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd like to know if anyone ever sailed with, or knows the whereabouts of, Ralph Jardine.
I had the privilege to serve on a number of SSA ships with him on UK coast.
I was a cadet at the time and he taught me an awful lot of "never to be forgotten" things to get me through my tickets.
He was a great mentor and a nice bloke.
He also stood no messing and if he was f****d about you were off the ship - dockers included!!!
Brilliant man and a potential good post!!
JBO


----------

